# This slam will make you laugh



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Stop ruddering and stop running over old people.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

that sure was "steezy"....


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Will I ever get my 1:03 back


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Somebody get the guy with the camera a lesson - ruddering turn, straight legs, locked knees...shudder


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

You all had a very slow reaction time thing goin on!!!!!


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

You might try checking your blind side before starting your turn? 

Just a thought.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Jeez fun crowd, that was my friend who was following right behind me no harm done. As far as the riding advice yes it was extremely bad form but the snow shit and I was just having fun. As for checking my blindside yea I will do it if im at a trail merging im not going to check my blindside every time I make a heelside.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

gmore10 said:


> Jeez fun crowd,….



_You know the rules,…!_ You post it here, _We_ get to laugh at & ridicule you!!!  :laugh: >



:hairy:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

His buddy was up hill and should have gave him enough space. I'm sure they were goofing around and his buddy tried to snake him but didn't time it right. 

You forget that everyone on here is a professional. :smile:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Mystery2many said:


> His buddy was up hill and should have gave him enough space. I'm sure they were goofing around and his buddy tried to snake him but didn't time it right.
> 
> You forget that everyone on here is a professional. :smile:


Oh we're professionals alright, the question becomes of what. And that depends on the thread.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Not very funny but shit happens.


----------



## federationsport (Jan 17, 2016)

Slow video effect. :snowboard4: More smiles it's a better than falls) Thank you)


----------

